
Harvest Moon - tosh
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harvest_Moon_(video_game)
======
codetrotter
I remember a friend of mine had a later version of this game for the Game Boy.
I only tried it a little bit but it seemed like a pretty good game. Years
later I played FarmVille quite a bit, which I think is a quite similar game
but I don't know exactly _how_ similar since I never really played any of the
Harvest Moon games more than just trying them for a little bit.

